# Getting a carrier for a golden pup



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your best bet is to go to the commuter airline's website (or call) and they should have the bag size requirements there. I used a Medium Sherpa carrier (brand name) and it fit under a MD80 seat just fine. Here is the link to what I bought (for a lot cheaper at the time- $49) on Amazon: Amazon.com: Sherpa 11771 The Ultimate Pet Carrier, Medium, Black with Black Trim: Pet Supplies 
My thought is this might be too large for a smaller commuter jet. If you go to Yogi's thread on my signature, I have a photo of him in this bag so you can judge the sizing.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you want me to ship you the Sherpa I used to bring Hazel home in? It is currently at my BIL, they used it to fly with their King Charles. I will check and see if they still have it, I bet it is just sitting. Then you can just ship it back when done. Where are the pups? They are in the Chicago area, suburbs north.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This was actually the hardest part about flying her. I flew Jet Blue so I bought a Jet Blue bag. My 10 lb cat barely fit in it!! I shipped it out to the breeder about 3 weeks before I picked her up so she could practice putting Jordan in it. She hardly fit then and she was a small puppy. So I got the exact measurement from Jet Blue and shopped until I found one that was 1 inch bigger and longer and taller than allowed. I figured I would pitch such a fit at the Airport that they would let me on just to shut me up. No one ever checked, but it barely fit under the seat and wouldn't have if it hadn't been the soft sided kind. Jordan did fine in it, slept the entire 6 hour flight. I am happy to send out hers too, if you want.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I use the Med. Sherpa bag for my dogs too and it barely (but did) fit under the different airlines we fly. Hopefully the pup will quickly lay down and you can mash down the top a bit for a good fit. I also get a window seat because it seems there is a bit more leg room there. When up and flying, I can unzip the front of the bag to check on the pup, give a toy or just pet for comfort. I always let the people in the seats next to me know I have a dog. Most are wonderful and seem appreciative that I told them. Good thing is that dogs seem to like the motion and quickly fall asleep and sleep the whole time.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I used a Medium Sherpa carrier, too. Air Canada had specifics on their website about carrier dimensions - for both hard and soft sided carriers. Your airline probably will, too.

Shala was 10 pounds when I brought her home and I used the carrier for another 2-3 weeks or so before she outgrew it.


----------



## 1wdmcdonn1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Your advice, please. I am undecided on the size of carrier. I won't be flying so the carrier will be strictly for traveling by car until the puppy is 6-8 months old followed by a harness in the back seat. I am wondering if a medium size fabric carrier with an opening height of 25", width of 25", length of 35" won't suffice until then. Is this good thinking? Thanks


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hm, I think you would be pushing it if you try to fit him in till 8 months old. My pup would not have fit at 8 months.


----------



## 1wdmcdonn1 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

That size would likely be fine their entire life


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

How? That is not even a large size.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear's travel crate is soft fabric, 36" long. Bear is 2 years old and can fit comfortably in it.


----------

